# Teichupdate und Planung des Großen :)



## Doc (2. Juli 2013)

Hi zusammen,

anbei ein paar Fotos, wie es aktuell bei mir ausschaut. 

Nachdem die über 200  Goldfische (nicht alle) aus dem Gewässer erfolgreich vermittelt wurden, haben zur Aufsicht *Valentin *und *Vincent *Einzug erhalten. :smoki   ... Ich hoffe, die beiden machen ihren Job halbwegs gut :beten

Der Teich ist auf den Fotos etwas trüb, weil ich neue Milchsäurebakterien hinzugefügt habe.


Planung des neuen Teichs:

10 x 8  Meter, Oval in Nierenform, große Findlinge am Rand und als Tritthilfe (Brücke). Die Folie wird  in Bahnen verschweißt (3mm). 

Und jetzt haltet mich für irre: 3 Kammern 2 x 1,5 Meter, 2x 3m, 2 x 1,5 Meter gemauert und mit Folie verschweißt.  1. Kammer Vorabscheidung, 2. Kammer ein großer Patronenfilter (ich habe diese Woche gesehen, was diese Filter besser können ;-) .. auch wenn`s ältere Technik  ist .. Wasserwerte bestens., letzte Kammer noch nicht sicher.

Erste Kammer unten einen Ziegel frei, 2te nach 3te Kammer oben 1 oder zwei Ziegel frei, somit sollte das Wasser schön durchströmen. 

Wie realisiere ich den Schmutzablauf? Also Filterkammer unter der Erde öffnen und dann? Ab in die Kanalisation? (Erlaubnis einholen?) ...

Hoffe die Bilder des noch Teiches gefallen


----------



## Joerg (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichupdate und Planung des Großen *

Hi Markus,
schöne Bilder hast du da eingestellt. Einige sehen so aus wie bei mir am Teich.

Aus welchem Grund hast du denn Milchsäurebakterien reingemacht, willst du Jogurt machen?

Tu dir das nicht an mit dem großen Filter, der eine Menge an Arbeit verursacht.
Ich kenne viele bei denen das gut funktioniert aber einige sind mittlerweile auf TF umgestiegen.
Der holt Nährstoffe effektiver und wartungsärmer raus und der Rest von dem Platz kann für was anderes verwendet werden, z.B. einen vernünftigen BF.


----------



## Doc (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichupdate und Planung des Großen *

Moin Joerg,

Danke, gefällt mir momentan auch ganz gut, nur eben zu klein .. die Stinker wachsen  ... 
Der Filter macht seinen Job und seit meine Pflanzen endlich Gas geben,  lösen sich die Algen immer mehr auf. Anti-Algenmittel hat der Teich noch nie gesehen 

Ich war bei jmd. in Neukirchen, er hat auch zwei drei Bekannte, die ohne Witz von Trommelfiltern (3 Modelle für 110.000qm³)  wieder zurück auf Patronen gegangen sind. Nachteil: Einmal im Jahr große Filterreinigung - einmalig. Den Rest der Zeit rennt der Filter durch.
NULL Algen im Teich (55  qm³), tadellose (leider auch unbezahlbare) Koi, einfach eine super Anlage ... schön so etwas mal live zu sehen.

Ich überlege echt diesen Versuch zu realisieren.

Die Milchsäurebakterien sind ne feine Sache, hoffe ich  

Ich habe aber heute, passt zwar nicht ganz, was schlimmes gesehen:

Löffel-__ Störe bei einem Zoo-Fachmarkt ... ich hab mich dafür nicht interessiert, aber da sieht man mal wieder ... unglaublich ... habe nen Verkäufer angesprochen und er meinte, dass diese nur in große Teiche kommen (die waren vll. 20cm lang .... wer es glaubt).


----------



## muh.gp (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichupdate und Planung des Großen *

Hallo Markus,

was soll ich sagen? Mach es zu deinem Projekt...  

...und berichte!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichupdate und Planung des Großen *

Moin Markus,

das wichtigste am Filter ist die Vorabscheidung.
Die ausreichende Menge an Biologie dahinter ist weniger das Problem.
Ich hatte auch mal einen Patronenfilter und nun noch Schaumstoff im Einsatz, da die Feinabscheidung bei guter Besiedlung sehr gut ist.
Pro m³ braucht man 1m Filterpatronen, die müssen irgendwo hin. 
Zusätzlich stört der Strömungswiderstand der Verrohrung etwas bei Schwerkraft.


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichupdate und Planung des Großen *

Die Milchsäurebakterien 

Hallo Markus
Das mit den MSB kannst Dir sparen ( Das Geld )
en Joghurt ,ein stück Hefe das geht auch und kostet nur einen bruchteil .
Gruss R.


----------



## Zacky (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichupdate und Planung des Großen *

Hi Markus.

Ich finde die Idee von einem Umbau immer wieder gut. Ich überlege ja hin und wieder meinen Schwimmteich nochmal umzubauen und vielleicht noch Platz für 3-4 Kois darin zu schaffen....aber das ist jetzt nicht Thema...

Ich habe auch einen Patronenfilter in Mini im Einsatz und das Becken dafür ist schon recht groß geworden. Die Reinigung ist sicherlich aufwändig und macht Arbeit, aber - da muss ich doch zustimmen - ein Mal im Jahr und gut ist. Ich habe aber auch noch Helix im Einsatz. Die Effektivität von Schwammfilterpatronen in Bezug auf ihre Besiedlungsfläche ist sicher nicht so optimal, wie bei neueren Medien wie Helix und Co.

Das Entscheidende ist ja der Vorfilter, wie schön Jörg anmerkte, und da würde ich heute ~ wenn es finanziell geht ~ auf einen reinen Trommelfilter als Vofiltereinheit zurück greifen. Der ist im Vergleich zu Siebpatronen und Spaltsiebfiltern doch um einiges effektiver und holt Dir noch feineren Schmutz raus. Um so weniger Schmutz in den Filterkreislauf kommt, um so weniger Filtermaterial wird benötigt. 

Ansonsten ist das Projekt sicherlich spannend und interressant. Ich freu mich auf die Baudoku.


----------



## Doc (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichupdate und Planung des Großen *

Ich stelle mir sowas hier vor (Ist vom User Alikoi bei Koi-Live)

@ Reiner: 5 Liter kosten 12,99€  ... Da nehm ich lieber diese und verzichte auf die Zutaten im Joghurt 

Wie könnte man denn den Übergang von Trommelfilter in den Patronenfilter realisieren? Ich versteh das ganze Prinzip von Schwerkraft, aber wo setzt man die Kernbohrung Teich - Filterkammer, wo kommt die Pumpe hin, die das nach dem Filter wieder in den Teich pumpt und wie wird diese angeschlossen (Rücklauf unter Wasser?).

Die Filterkammer kann, im schlimmsten Fall, nur bis auf Teichniveau volllaufen, richtig?

__ Hel-x ist so ne Sache: Der ein oder andere hat Probleme, dass die Medien überhaupt dunkel werden, beim anderen sind diese nur gering besiedelt. 

Also: Trommelfilter, Patronen, Matten, Pumpe -> Teich?


----------



## Nori (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichupdate und Planung des Großen *

Hallo Markus,
ich hab ja jetzt auch 2 "Aufpasser" im Teich (wieso hab ich nur auch meine Frau gehört und 2 genommen??) - ich wünsch dir jedenfalls dass es ein Valentin und keine Valentine ist.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichupdate und Planung des Großen *

Hi Markus.

Das Prinzip Schwerkraft ist Dir bekannt und die Rohre gehen ganz normal in den Trommelfilter rein. Je nach Aufbau, hast du ja Bodenabläufe und Skimmer die dann zum Trommelfilter geschickt werden. Die Verbindung Trommelfilter und Patronenfilter ist dann auch nur über das Rohr möglich. Den Einlauf in den Patronenfilter würde ich auf halbe Höhe setzen. Die Patronenfilterkammer ist dann natürlich genauso hoch, wie dein Teichniveau und sie kann dann auch nur bis zu diesem Wasserstand voll laufen. Die Pumpe kommt dann hinten dran (ggf. Extrakammer genauso hoch, wie Teichniveau) und fördert das Wasser über entsprechende Verrohrung zurück in den Teich.

Trommelfilter, Patronenfilter, Pumpe (extra-Matten braucht es nicht, da feinste Schwebstoffe / Partikel bis 70 µm im Trommler gehalten werden). Ich würde den Patronenfilter dann aber belüften.


----------



## mcreal (2. Juli 2013)

Doc schrieb:


> __ Hel-x ist so ne Sache: Der ein oder andere hat Probleme, dass die Medien überhaupt dunkel werden, beim anderen sind diese nur gering besiedelt.



Hallo, 

ja richtig, das Hel-X braucht schon sehr lange bis es eingelaufen bzw. besiedelt ist. 
Letztendlich eine Frage der Temperatur und der Belüftung. 
Ich hatte mit neuem Hel-x in der IH angefangen und bin auch bald verzweifelt, weil es ewig gedauert hat. 
Die IH läuft im Winter aber auch nur mit 14° und als Belüftung hatte ich einen LK 35 dran, der es nicht schaffte, das Hel-X richtig zu bewegen. 
Am Teich habe ich jetzt eine V60 dran, die das Hel-X tanzen läßt. Als die Temperaturen endlich hoch gingen, ging es doch dann deutlich schneller mit der Besiedlung. 
Hel-x Tonne 1 wird stark belüftet und bewegt, hier sieht man sehr schön, wie dunkel die Hel-x Körper sind. 
Hel-x Tonne 2 = ruhend. Hier sehen die noch ziemlich hell aus. 





VG
Mike

mobil with Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zacky (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichupdate und Planung des Großen *

Was ich auch noch anmerken möchte, ist auch der Kostenfaktor für einen Selbstbau-Patronenfilter. Ich habe bei mir das Ganze auf 50mm PVC Rohr gebracht und die Löcher selbst in die Rohre gebohrt/gefräst/gesägt. Die Filterschwämme sind 10x10cm und haben eine 5cm Bohrung. Dazu Abdeckkappen und T-Stücke und so weiter...naja, das geht dann doch schon mal ins Geld.

Das im Vergleich zum Helix, sollte man sich durchrechnen. Ich weiß ja nicht, zu wann Du deinen PF bauen magst......ich trenne mich wohl dieses Jahr noch von meinem PF......


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichupdate und Planung des Großen *

Hol das mal vor !
@ Reiner


> Die Milchsäurebakterien
> 
> Hallo Markus
> Das mit den MSB kannst Dir sparen ( Das Geld )
> ...


Kennste das hier ?


> Hallo Micha nu ich habe das hier Bild und ist das deinige auch das selbe Kosten 17 .80 euro Nun wie auch immer es klapt Gruss Reiner


ist von [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/362167/']hier ![/URL]
Haste was dazu gelernt ? Lass uns teilhaben ! Will auch noch was lernen !


----------



## Vogel (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teichupdate und Planung des Großen *

Wo sehr schöner Teich


----------

